# How much is it worth?



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

Just wondering what everyone thinks I can get for my stanza. It's an 87 wagon, looks great. Has 194k miles, CD player, AC works, new tires, new belts, new power steering hose, one new radiator hose, new plugs, new plug cables, new alternator, homemade intake (I couldn't find a stock one anywhere used). Right now it needs a new exhaust manifold, which I was quoted from someone $40 shipped, and a new oil pump I think... if it idles for a long time (like a slow drive through, the oil light will flicker)

Just want to know what i might be able to get for it, before I go listing it on ebay and the local papers. I bought it for $500 and put about $600 into it...

My wife decided she wants another minivan that seats 7


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Is yours a Multi? I recently saw a couple advertised in our local Bargain Finder. 

_'87 Nissan Multi. Minor rust. 254,000 km. New Clutch, CV's, Water pump, Timing belt, Battery, Alternator and Sound system. $600 obo. _

Seems like this person should be asking more than they are. The new parts alone are worth more than $600. 

_'86 Multi. 4WD, 5-Speed. Cruise, Air, CD Player, Sunroof. New shocks, tires, battery. $1,400 obo_

Don't know if these examples helped. Good Luck.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

not sure exactly what a multi is... mine is the mini minivan... auto transmission... 2wd.

i went ahead and put it in the local paper at $1100 just to see if i would get any calls...


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Nissan Multi: (or sometimes referred to as Stanza Van in Canada)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/218132


----------



## bobbybullseye (Sep 30, 2005)

de2r said:


> Nissan Multi: (or sometimes referred to as Stanza Van in Canada)
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/218132


I barely was willing to pay the $500 i paid for mine last month. Mine is 4WD and I am in Alaska. That usually means you pay more. It was a great deal, but demand is the issue.


----------



## mchoffa (Sep 3, 2005)

yeah i guess demand is all that matters.. i have only gotten one call on it so far, and she didnt come to look at it

i am going to slap it on ebay next week, along with my 93 explorer


----------

